# Smoking with Apricot Seeds



## carolyn pendley (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anyone know if it is safe to smoke with apricot seeds?  I have a ton and thought it might be a nice change.


----------



## robgixxer (Jun 23, 2013)

Not sure on that one. never heard of anyone doing it. but then again, I'm fairly new at this whole smoking thing.


----------



## linguica (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/193/are-apricot-seeds-poisonous


----------



## daveomak (Jun 24, 2013)

Several stone fruit pits have cyanide in them.....   Not much, but how much is too much ?????    I wouldn't use them....


----------

